# tempo aquila bloodline



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone know anything about tempo aquila or willow run bloodlines for alpines. Found a doe on craigslist just wondered if the bloodlines were good, bad or average. I don't do reg. stock so I am clueless.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

good trying to find the add : ) Found it. I would ask if the goat has reg papers so you can look it up on the ADGA registry, or if not, if the parents do. She looks like she could use better care. Don't forget CAE tests are cheap!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I am not going to buy her, just was wondering about the bloodline. Not a bad price either!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

They are old established lines but that does not mean ALL animals carrying those herd names are top of the line. Genetics can be really tricky.
Look the doe up on adga.org and look at the pedigrees and what has been produced etc.
go nto adga.or
Click on performance at the top of the page and then click on pedigree. You will have to know the name of the goat or the registration number.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Tempo Aquila is Lauren Acton, and they are in the business of producing top alpine, saanen and lamancha goats, high production and showing. They own the highest appraising alpine in the country. Like was said, not all goats in a great herd turn out to be great. Willow Run is also a very well known herd.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

well she isnt much of a looker but was wondering about her udder background. i did find out the willow run herd is south east of me about 45 miles. established in 1983. hmmmmm maybe i should go look at her and check out her dam and sire and if shes been tested. shes only 9 mos. old. i really dont need to spend the 90.00 right now but could use another nice udder. just hate to see good bloodlines get wasted or eaten.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know what ad you're talking about, but $90? Really? I would think that would be worth looking at. And if you don't, I will! Please pm me the ad or post it here.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend has Alpines with Willow Run in their lines. They are nice goats. I've used her buck out of a Willow Run sire on my Snubian and like the does I've gotten.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Gee, I guess I should call that guy and ask for a finders fee! Just kidding. Lol


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/3451090166.html She isn't posed right in the photo to see her structure well.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

What is up with her ears? Might be a good project doe for someone. I have some Willow Run in my Lamanchas. Just like with every herd, (even unknown herds) there will be some that are awesome and some that are so-so. A good breeding plan can bring out the best in the next generation.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

lol Michelle he said that the does sibling chewed them, but i have an oberer that has the same ears and hers were frost bitten and fell off due to lack of care by breeding owner.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I figured frost bite on the ears.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've seen it if they had coccidia bad as a kid and are basically starved... the animal loses either one tip or both tips of the ears.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Christine that is horrible, I hope I never see such a thing.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

It says those herds are in her bloodlines, but it doesn't say how far back. She could be directly out of animals from those herds, or those names could show up in 3rd or 4th generation. I have two LM does who's sire is Heart Mt from a Willow Run X Willow Run breeding whom I adore, but grandparents will have less of an impact than sire and dam will.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

She is probably in an ackward growth period too at 9 mos. I personally wouldn't because of one thing "hasn't been handled much". But that is just me.
Tam


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

She looks like she'd probably be a good brood doe. Breed her to the right buck, and if her lines are as good as they say they are, then those kids will be great! If she hasn't been handled much, she might be a bear on the milk stand. Obviously, with those half-horns and ear nubbins, she isn't very pretty, but that's fortunately not genetic


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ask what her pedigree specifically is. And find out about testing and coccidia and worming.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Darlene I think the forum family want's you to go buy that goat Lol!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

It sure doesn't seem like it would hurt to ask a few questions.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol I think I agree with you sherrieC but I was hoping someone else would save her. Like someone in indiana or michigan.


----------

